# Tie strap and off billet: leather or nylon?



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I prefer nylon because its durable and last a LONG time.

I currently have leather on my 3 Billy Cook saddles because thats what they come with. Its a very nice quality leather and lasts.my one BC is 10 years old and still has everything that came with it and is in great shape!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

I use the leather ones.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

I use leather for everything! I can't stand nylon; it's too slippery. Leather will last just as long if you take care of it.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

I've used both, but prefer leather. 

BTW, I've seen both break on people who don't clean or check their equipment regularly. Exciting to watch, I can't imaging how scary to have it happen.


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Whatever matches the saddle :lol:


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

When I ride western, I use a tie strap on both sides (just feels more secure to me) and I definitely prefer nylon ties. Leather gets so gummy feeling so fast, probably has to do with the rain we get here, that it's just gross - imo.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

I have heard people say that the leather allows some "give" which is better for the horse. That's the only reason I'm looking to switch.... otherwise I really do like nylon.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My take on this is that the decision should be based on the type of cinch. If the cinch is reinforce with nylon webbing, then go with leather. If it's a string type cinch with a little give then nylon straps are ok. The horse does need that the cinching system have a little give.


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

Saddlebag said:


> My take on this is that the decision should be based on the type of cinch. If the cinch is reinforce with nylon webbing, then go with leather. If it's a string type cinch with a little give then nylon straps are ok. The horse does need that the cinching system have a little give.


I'm using a Weaver Airflex with my Paint, so I'll probably switch the tie strap out for leather. For my QH, I'm using a mohair, so I'll probably stick with nylon.

Thanks!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I like nylon. It makes for less bulk, and slides easier when I tighten it. The bulk is important to me, because my Arabians are small enough that I need 3 wraps of the latigo. With leather, that makes a big lump.

A leather tie doesn't give. I wear a single layer of 1.5 inch leather around my waist every day, thinner than what horses use, and it doesn't give. By the time you have two wraps of leather tied off, no horse can move his rib cage with enough force to stretch it. Although it will stretch if it gets soaked...then you have a loose cinch.

They make an off billet with elastic. THAT would stretch. My theory is that the cinch shouldn't be so tight as to cause worry to begin with.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Ditto what bsms said.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)




----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

I like leather, itrs rougher , doesnt slide and stays where I put it. My girlfriend, gave me her leather set, because nylon is smooth and slides easier for her to tighten. Go figure..
In other words half a dozen of one six of the other.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Both. 

Some of the saddles I've used have a leather tie strap, others have nylon. Some of the billets are leather; some are nylon. 

I guess if I had a personal preference, I would say leather for the billet and nylon for the tie strap. 

When it's humid outside, a leather tie strap is awful sticky to tighten. Me weak little arms do better with nylon and a Weaver roller cinch. I've never had much of an issue with it loosening up. I tend to re-check the saddle on long rides or during gaming shows anyway.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

I prefer using leather. We have one saddle with nylon and it always seems to slip. If you have to wrap a leather one more than once or twice, just put another hole in it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I like leather-when I've gotten a saddle w/nylon on it, that is the first thing I've replaced.


----------



## commonfish (Jan 2, 2011)

boots said:


> I've used both, but prefer leather.
> 
> BTW, I've seen both break on people who don't clean or check their equipment regularly. Exciting to watch, I can't imaging how scary to have it happen.


I just had this happen to me. I was using one of the barn's saddles on my former lease mare the other day and had the tie strap break. I check everything as I tack up, but I suppose the leather only looked ok- it must have been dried out. 
Long story short, the mare wanted to blow off her canter transition and when I forced the issue she threw a buck that was more than the leather could handle. It's not the first time she's bucked, so I sat deep and was ready to ride it out when I realized that I was off balance and suddenly the ground was coming up fast. I tried to get my legs under me to fall how I wanted and couldn't, so I pretty much flew over the horse's shoulder and went splat. I had no idea what had happened until I hit dirt and looking behind me to the horse, I saw my saddle and pads laying on the ground. My instructor told me I rode the saddle all the way to the ground- no kidding! It's pretty darn hard to slip your stirrups and roll when your saddle's still under you. If the saddle had only stayed on the horse I would have been good. I'm fine, didn't so much as bruise (still young enough to bounce back up), and the mare was much better the rest of the ride, so all ended well, but I'd like to only ever do that once; thanks. 
I have no plans to ever use another leather tie trap unless it's one that I can personally keep properly conditioned, and since I already didn't like using leather (compared to nylon tie straps) that's pretty much never going to happen.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

I personally prefer leather, it just seems more sturdy and it doesn't slip. 

I had one friend using a nylon latigo that simply slipped and came untied, we were riding in the ring and she rode past me at a jog, her cinch was flapping in the breeze on the off side of the horse. Luckily she had good balance and a bombproof horse! She was able to stop and I held her saddle while she dismounted and retied it, but it could have ended much worse!


----------



## nikelodeon79 (Mar 3, 2008)

SaddleOnline said:


> I personally prefer leather, it just seems more sturdy and it doesn't slip.
> 
> I had one friend using a nylon latigo that simply slipped and came untied, we were riding in the ring and she rode past me at a jog, her cinch was flapping in the breeze on the off side of the horse. Luckily she had good balance and a bombproof horse! She was able to stop and I held her saddle while she dismounted and retied it, but it could have ended much worse!


The same thing happened to me once, actually. We were "ripping" in the arena (at one of the shows I used to attend regularly, we would saddle up at midnight and go tearing around the arena) when I heard a weird clanking noise. I stopped, dismounted (Luckily, I dismount by taking my feet out of the stirrup and jumping off) only to discover that my cinch was dangling, the tie strap having completely come undone. That was when I used to simply loop the excess rather than do up a knot, though.


----------



## KarrotKreek (Mar 31, 2012)

bsms said:


>


Who makes this?


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Cashel.

Cashel's Breathe Easy™ Elastic Billet™ - Jeffers


----------



## BarrelRacingLvr (Feb 26, 2012)

I use both....

Some saddles have nylon and some have the leather. Haven't had a problem with either of them through the years. Just keep them in good shape and they can both last a long time.


----------

